# Clay-doh...you should've gone spearfishing with us!



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Billybob blew some bubbles last night for a little night fun. GREAT seas...good vis and killed a nice mess of fish. Ya'll need to get out at night!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

what's ya'll shoot? any pics?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Flatties! No picts...but a pile of guts!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Shut up!! I'm having flounder eating withdrawls!! I would KILL for some flounder right now... MUST GO DIVING ASAP! MUST GO DIVING ASAP! How far out were ya'll? Nearshore wrecks, natural bottom? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just the anchor guy. Billybob can give you the details. He may or may not come off the goods. We have one secret spot.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just curious as to general location, bottom type, wreck or rubble, distance offshore, water depthtype stuff. I'm pretty sure you won't have to worry about too many people shootin up all the flounder this time of year! Ha ha the last fish I shot with my speargun was a flounder actually hiding underneath a 200 lb. + stingray's wingat the stern of the Pete Tide! That was early november if I don't dive soon I think I'm going to explode.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I believ you...but it's still Billybobs call. Next time we go maybe you can go with us. We have a hard time finding those willing to go out.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Shoot me a pm a day or so ahead of time and I'd love to go... thanks and I look forward to meeting ya'll.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

yup. likewise.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang man....sounds like you all tore em up again on a nite dive! FenderBenders a good man to dive with, like freakin aqualung down there, and hes got what I don't. The cohones to dive at nite!!!

Man try to get pics next time of that mess of flounder! I know its hard when they keep jumpin outta the cooler onto the fish cleanin table, but snap at least one pic for those of us who stayed home man!!:toast


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Billybob (1/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FenderBender (1/13/2008)*I'm just curious as to general location, bottom type, wreck or rubble, distance offshore, water depthtype stuff.......
> ...




There are at least 20 "wrecks" i can think of 8-12 miles from the pass in "sand bottom" in 70-100 feet of water... thats all i'm asking for is some general info. I don't need your coordinates, got plenty of my own. Don't worry I won't come shoot all your private flatties... yet


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear you are the man Fender. I look forward to diving with you sometime.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

He does have A.D.D. underwaterthough! And pays absolutely no attention to any thing you might try to tell him down there!!!!!oke


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

this is kind of why I worry about powerheads...which is worse? A 13 foot bull or an ADD diver with a .44 cal? I think I'll go head to head with the shark! At least then I get a cool story out of the deal.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...the shark we saw that day, with 2 more confirmed sightings in the next week same spot verifing size...the only cool story woulda been on a tombstone!!!

Josh is a good shooter, and even if we do get togehter at my house and act stupid with our guns, he isnt irresponsible underwater. Just ignores everybody chasin down the fish with his freeshaft!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And Billybob, I figured you was lyin about yer fish!oke


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

no worries. I'm sure all is good with Fender.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

no worries fellas, i don't even dive with my powerhead currently... i'm too scared of the deafness that might follow after shooting it! i still have a headache from dkdiver's .38 special, i don't even want to think about the noise coming off a .44 mag! and yeah, i'm a crappy dive buddy i'll probably just ignore everyone and go hunt fish, unless you are a hot split tail


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Heck no Josh you are a good dive buddy 



Where have ya been?



Don't be a stranger just because Jonboy isn't here and do the seminar too it will be awesome


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Fenderbender,



That was a 158 grain .357, not a .38. It wouldn't have been near as loud if it hadn't gone off as it was coming out of the gun. For all, if you are going to use a Biller head on a gun vice a pole spear, re-spring it. I shot that on a single band JBL Explorer 20 (PT ST Joe flounder gun) and the round essentially went off in my face. It was exciting for everyone there except the big 'cuda who was the test subject. The firing pin drove all of the way into the primer. Pretty impressive.



Oh by the way, now that I have seen the beaver, I think I need to report you to DHS. :letsdrink


----------

